# Made a chatter tool for Wood Turning



## ArlinEastman

Today I made a chatter tool for woodturning. I used an old cutting tool and ground off the front, than drilled a 10/32 Fine thread hold with the same size tap and die. The thin piece of metal is from a metal band strap from a cargo pallet.




























To get the holes into the metal strap, I chain drilled 7 holes and then used a small file and last used a drumel tool with a med chain saw stone. I cuts pretty good in poplar which I had on hand, however the best test is using hardwood. I can make several kinds of chatter tool (tangs) which I call them, to do several different kinds of cuttings. The good thing is I can make different kinds on each side.

Enjoy

Arlin


----------



## LeeJ

Nicely done.

Lee


----------



## hairy

This looks like something I will try. I have a set of 8 cheapo lathe tools, $2 from the flea market. They are just right for jobs like this. Thanks!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hairy
I was thinking of you when I did this. Next on the list is making the thread cheasers you sent me the info on.
Also if you want to make the same one I did, I measured back from the front of the tool 1/2", I should have made it 5/8" and I need to put a larger washer on it with sandpaper on the bottom of the washer to keep it from twisting around. However, it work susprising well.
Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

I could show how I did it if anyone is interested.
Arlin


----------



## BillWhite

And the results on the wood were what?
I'd like to see the turning design/look.
I have some unused tools that would work well for that app. Very well done.
Bill


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill
I will have to do a sample on some hardwood and take a picture. I did try a sample on some poplar and the end grain was kind of soft but the side made some nice chatter work. I have been modifying the end of the tangs some to get the right type of chatters I want. I will also do something like a fork tounge to get a double chatter and see how that works.
The good thing about the metal banding is it is free and there is so much of it to use and try things with.
Arlin


----------



## mafe

Clever!
I want to see the making of the thread cheasers!
Please.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## ArlinEastman

Mads
Do you do any turning?
Arlin


----------



## hairy

I started working on 1 today. I'm using a cheap, no name 1/2" skew chisel. It might be a cheap tool, but is tough steel.

What kind of bit are you using to drill tool steel? I'm not sure what my bits are, I have an old assortment instead of a set.Blue steel. I was using a 3/16 bit turning at my lowest drill press setting , 250 rpm or somewhere near that.I can barely scratch it.

I flattened the tips of my center punches trying to get a place to start drilling. It's tough stuff whatever it is.

I'm wondering if my taps will be able to cut it.I'm planning on using a 1/4 - 20 tap.

I don't mind buying drill bits, but I've had trouble in the past with tool steel. What works for you?


----------



## mafe

Ohh yes, I turn.
My work shop is really small so I can't have the lathe up permanent, but then I make a list and go crazy when I do.

Last turnings (look at picture four):
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/25940

My lathe:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/36312

My turning tools some time ago:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/36313

Hope it's ok to send you on tour,
smiles buddy,
Mads


----------



## ArlinEastman

Mads
I sent you a PM
Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hairy
Mine was M2 steel and I started with a #30 and both bits were split tip or cobalt bits. I also had a cheap set of Menards tap & die set and used them. It had taken a few seconds to get threaded right with no vise, however, it went through without a problem.
I have been sick the last 36 hours and been in bed the whole time, I am chomping at the bit to get back out there.
Arlin


----------



## mafe

Hope you will be better soon.


----------



## hairy

I'm starting to get some traction with this chatter tool. I bought a new cobalt bit. That old piece of skew chisel laughed at it. Not a scratch. I tried a different old piece of skew chisel. More laughs, but not from me. I rooted around and found a piece of some kind of steel. 1/4" x 1/2" x 12". Success at last. I turned a handle and used Gorilla Glue 5 minute epoxy.

I drilled and tapped it for 1/4 - 20 tpi, tightened a screw in the threads, and use a wingnut and washers on the screw. I found a little piece of some kind of bracket for a blade. I'll keep looking.

Here's where I'm at with it, and a trial run on a piece of cherry. Thanks, Arlin!


----------



## mafe

Amazing result.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks Hairy

Yours came out really good too.

Arlin


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Real neat Arlin. Great project.
Glad you are back, you have been missed at Stumpy's.


----------

